# Bear shot on TV show "Gold Rush Alaska" What's the big deal?



## Mini 14

Bear killed on TV Show Unnecessarily

If the guy had a tag, I don't see what the problem is? If they didn't want to lower the population by 1, don't issue the tag. He took the bear legally and ethically. Whetehr it was done for the story or not is entirely irrelevant. They issued a tag, he used it legally. Game over for everyone, bear included.

I say it was a good shot. Why are we entertaining the enviro-tards when this guy played by the rules?


----------



## manifold

Who is entertaining enviro-tards?


----------



## Mini 14

manifold said:


> Who is entertaining enviro-tards?



The media.


----------



## manifold

Mini 14 said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who is entertaining enviro-tards?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The media.
Click to expand...



One agency issues a statement and you allege that 'The media' is entertaining enviro-tards?

I'm now left wondering why I'm entertaining hyperbole-tards.


----------



## Mini 14

I shot a coyote yesterday, legally.

There was no media clamoring to tell the tale.

The man had a tag. Why is this even a story?


----------



## manifold

Mini 14 said:


> I shot a coyote yesterday, legally.
> 
> There was no media clamoring to tell the tale.
> 
> The man had a tag. Why is this even a story?



because it was on tv.


----------



## manifold

I didn't read anything in the linked article suggesting that the shooting wasn't legal.

It did however suggest that the shooting was gratuitous and intended to boost ratings.  In this case I'm inclined to agree.


----------



## Mini 14

manifold said:


> Mini 14 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I shot a coyote yesterday, legally.
> 
> There was no media clamoring to tell the tale.
> 
> The man had a tag. Why is this even a story?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> because it was on tv.
Click to expand...


We have entire channels devoted to hunting. On average, 200+ animals being shot is broadcast to millions of viewers every day.

The argument seems to be that it was scripted, that the tag was acquired in hopes that a bear could be taken on camera. 

And so what if it was? The tag was issued, which would imply that the State needed the population controlled. The guy did his job for the State, used his tag, and removed a bear from the population.

And this morning we have our choice of 113 articles to tell us how wrong it was.

Then don't issue the fucking tag?


----------



## Mad Scientist

manifold said:


> I didn't read anything in the linked article suggesting that the shooting wasn't legal.
> 
> It did however suggest that the shooting was gratuitous and intended to boost ratings.  In this case I'm inclined to agree.


Got news for ya': *ALL* TV shows are gratuitous and intended to boost ratings.


----------



## xsited1

Mini 14 said:


> Bear killed on TV Show Unnecessarily
> 
> If the guy had a tag, I don't see what the problem is? If they didn't want to lower the population by 1, don't issue the tag. He took the bear legally and ethically. Whetehr it was done for the story or not is entirely irrelevant. They issued a tag, he used it legally. Game over for everyone, bear included.
> 
> I say it was a good shot. Why are we entertaining the enviro-tards when this guy played by the rules?



The guy just wanted the bear's arms.  Americans are guaranteed that by the 2nd Amendment.


----------



## California Girl

I don't like people who shoot any animal for 'sport'. Food, fine. But just for the craic of it? Bastards.


----------



## Mini 14

California Girl said:


> I don't like people who shoot any animal for 'sport'. Food, fine. But just for the craic of it? Bastards.


----------



## manifold

Mini 14 said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mini 14 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I shot a coyote yesterday, legally.
> 
> There was no media clamoring to tell the tale.
> 
> The man had a tag. Why is this even a story?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> because it was on tv.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We have entire channels devoted to hunting. On average, 200+ animals being shot is broadcast to millions of viewers every day.
> 
> The argument seems to be that it was scripted, that the tag was acquired in hopes that a bear could be taken on camera.
> 
> And so what if it was? The tag was issued, which would imply that the State needed the population controlled. The guy did his job for the State, used his tag, and removed a bear from the population.
> 
> And this morning we have our choice of 113 articles to tell us how wrong it was.
> 
> Then don't issue the fucking tag?
Click to expand...


I don't care that they shot a bear.

I'm just wondering why you care that some people have chosen to voice their opinion objecting to it.

Fact: If you didn't post this thread, I wouldn't even know about this 'story'.


----------



## Mini 14

manifold said:


> Mini 14 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> because it was on tv.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We have entire channels devoted to hunting. On average, 200+ animals being shot is broadcast to millions of viewers every day.
> 
> The argument seems to be that it was scripted, that the tag was acquired in hopes that a bear could be taken on camera.
> 
> And so what if it was? The tag was issued, which would imply that the State needed the population controlled. The guy did his job for the State, used his tag, and removed a bear from the population.
> 
> And this morning we have our choice of 113 articles to tell us how wrong it was.
> 
> Then don't issue the fucking tag?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't care that they shot a bear.
> 
> I'm just wondering why you care that some people have chosen to voice their opinion objecting to it.
> 
> Fact: If you didn't post this thread, I wouldn't even know about this 'story'.
Click to expand...


Probably a lot of the same reasons you care about evolution theory, abortion, or the Confederate Flag?

And on top of that, I'm a hunter.


----------



## manifold

Mini 14 said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mini 14 said:
> 
> 
> 
> We have entire channels devoted to hunting. On average, 200+ animals being shot is broadcast to millions of viewers every day.
> 
> The argument seems to be that it was scripted, that the tag was acquired in hopes that a bear could be taken on camera.
> 
> And so what if it was? The tag was issued, which would imply that the State needed the population controlled. The guy did his job for the State, used his tag, and removed a bear from the population.
> 
> And this morning we have our choice of 113 articles to tell us how wrong it was.
> 
> Then don't issue the fucking tag?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't care that they shot a bear.
> 
> I'm just wondering why you care that some people have chosen to voice their opinion objecting to it.
> 
> Fact: If you didn't post this thread, I wouldn't even know about this 'story'.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Probably a lot of the same reasons you care about evolution theory, abortion, or the Confederate Flag?
> 
> And on top of that, I'm a hunter.
Click to expand...


It doesn't bother me if people express their own opinions about those things.

I got the impression from your posts in this thread that you think people should just shut up about it.  I can't get on board with that.


----------



## manifold

Mad Scientist said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't read anything in the linked article suggesting that the shooting wasn't legal.
> 
> It did however suggest that the shooting was gratuitous and intended to boost ratings.  In this case I'm inclined to agree.
> 
> 
> 
> Got news for ya': *ALL* TV shows are gratuitous and intended to boost ratings.
Click to expand...


Some more than others.


----------



## Mini 14

manifold said:


> It doesn't bother me if people express their own opinions about those things.
> 
> I got the impression from your posts in this thread that you think people should just shut up about it.  I can't get on board with that.



Doesn't bother me if people express their opinions either. 

Newsflash:

If that were the case, none of us would be here at USMB.

But that doesn't mean I have to agree with them. I don't comment on 99.99% of all the opinions expressed around the world each day, only the ones that interest or affect me personally.


----------



## manifold

Mini 14 said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> It doesn't bother me if people express their own opinions about those things.
> 
> I got the impression from your posts in this thread that you think people should just shut up about it.  I can't get on board with that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't bother me if people express their opinions either.
> 
> Newsflash:
> 
> If that were the case, none of us would be here at USMB.
> 
> But that doesn't mean I have to agree with them. I don't comment on 99.99% of all the opinions expressed around the world each day, only the ones that interest or affect me personally.
Click to expand...


So then we agree that it wasn't 'wrong' for the Alaska state agency to voice their opinion and for news outlets to run the story.

Glad we sorted that out.


----------



## Mini 14

manifold said:


> So then we agree that it wasn't 'wrong' for the Alaska state agency to voice their opinion and for news outlets to run the story.
> 
> Glad we sorted that out.



Had that been my problem, I would have said so. I never said a word about Alaska DNR, and I was never confused about whether or not they were "wrong" in commenting.

You apparently were.


----------



## The Infidel

California Girl said:


> I don't like people who shoot any animal for 'sport'. Food, fine. But just for the craic of it? Bastards.




I think they ended up eating it didnt they?

But your right.... I have had fist fights with a couple of my so called friends when I was younger over them just shooting a bird or squirrel just because it was funny to them.
Needless to say.... the re'nt my friends ny longer.

I say if ya shoot it, you had better plan to eat it. (unless you are protecting life and limb)


----------



## manifold

Mini 14 said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> So then we agree that it wasn't 'wrong' for the Alaska state agency to voice their opinion and for news outlets to run the story.
> 
> Glad we sorted that out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Had that been my problem, I would have said so. I never said a word about Alaska DNR, and I was never confused about whether or not they were "wrong" in commenting.
> 
> You apparently were.
Click to expand...


My bad.  I guess it must've been someone else using your account to post that this is 'entertaining enviro-tards' and shouldn't even be reported by the media at all.


----------



## Mini 14

The Infidel said:


> I think they ended up eating it didnt they?
> 
> But your right.... I have had fist fights with a couple of my so called friends when I was younger over them just shooting a bird or squirrel just because it was funny to them.
> Needless to say.... the re'nt my friends ny longer.
> 
> I say if ya shoot it, you had better plan to eat it. (unless you are protecting life and limb)[/FONT]



They did end up eating the bear.

But I have shot over 300 coyotes in my lifetime (probably well over 500, I quit counting about 10 years ago). I've never, and will never, eat one. I have used a handful of their hides (maybe 6-7? but that's it).

The only use for a coyote in Alabama is as bait for other coyotes. They are not native, and we cannot kill them fast enough if we are to protect our natural habitat. Coyote and feral hog are now "shoot on sight" in Alabama as they are nuisance animals with no benefit whatsoever to our environment.


----------



## manifold

Mini 14 said:


> The Infidel said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think they ended up eating it didnt they?
> 
> But your right.... I have had fist fights with a couple of my so called friends when I was younger over them just shooting a bird or squirrel just because it was funny to them.
> Needless to say.... the re'nt my friends ny longer.
> 
> I say if ya shoot it, you had better plan to eat it. (unless you are protecting life and limb)[/FONT]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They did end up eating the bear.
> 
> But I have shot over 300 coyotes in my lifetime (probably well over 500, I quit counting about 10 years ago). I've never, and will never, eat one. I have used a handful of their hides (maybe 6-7? but that's it).
> 
> The only use for a coyote in Alabama is as bait for other coyotes. *They are not native,* and we cannot kill them fast enough if we are to protect our natural habitat. Coyote and feral hog are now "shoot on sight" in Alabama as they are nuisance animals with no benefit whatsoever to our environment.
Click to expand...


How did they get there?


----------



## Mini 14

manifold said:


> Mini 14 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> So then we agree that it wasn't 'wrong' for the Alaska state agency to voice their opinion and for news outlets to run the story.
> 
> Glad we sorted that out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Had that been my problem, I would have said so. I never said a word about Alaska DNR, and I was never confused about whether or not they were "wrong" in commenting.
> 
> You apparently were.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My bad.  I guess it must've been someone else using your account to post that this is 'entertaining enviro-tards' and shouldn't even be reported by the media at all.
Click to expand...


In which format does the DNR serve as "media?"

TV?

Print?

Radio?

Or are the an "agency."

I never had any concern with the DNR or their statement (which was in response to a media request for comment). 

You just wished I did.


----------



## manifold

Just last weekend I threw on some snowshoes and humped into the woods behind my house to drop off some old frozen burgers at the entrances of a couple of coyote dens.

True story


----------



## Mini 14

manifold said:


> Mini 14 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Infidel said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think they ended up eating it didnt they?
> 
> But your right.... I have had fist fights with a couple of my so called friends when I was younger over them just shooting a bird or squirrel just because it was funny to them.
> Needless to say.... the re'nt my friends ny longer.
> 
> I say if ya shoot it, you had better plan to eat it. (unless you are protecting life and limb)[/FONT]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They did end up eating the bear.
> 
> But I have shot over 300 coyotes in my lifetime (probably well over 500, I quit counting about 10 years ago). I've never, and will never, eat one. I have used a handful of their hides (maybe 6-7? but that's it).
> 
> The only use for a coyote in Alabama is as bait for other coyotes. *They are not native,* and we cannot kill them fast enough if we are to protect our natural habitat. Coyote and feral hog are now "shoot on sight" in Alabama as they are nuisance animals with no benefit whatsoever to our environment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How did they get there?
Click to expand...


Both through migration.


----------



## Mini 14

manifold said:


> Just last weekend I threw on some snowshoes and humped into the woods behind my house to drop off some old frozen burgers at the entrances of a couple of coyote dens.
> 
> True story


----------



## manifold

Mini 14 said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mini 14 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Had that been my problem, I would have said so. I never said a word about Alaska DNR, and I was never confused about whether or not they were "wrong" in commenting.
> 
> You apparently were.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My bad.  I guess it must've been someone else using your account to post that this is 'entertaining enviro-tards' and shouldn't even be reported by the media at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In which format does the DNR serve as "media?"
> 
> TV?
> 
> Print?
> 
> Radio?
> 
> Or are the an "agency."
> 
> I never had any concern with the DNR or their statement (which was in response to a media request for comment).
> 
> You just wished I did.
Click to expand...


Oh I get it now.  What you are saying is that by reporting what the DNR said, the media are guilty of 'entertaining enviro-tards'.

But wait, that's nothing more than hyperbolic bullshit.

Thanks for demonstrating that I was right all along.


----------



## Mini 14

manifold said:


> Oh I get it now.  What you are saying is that by reporting what the DNR said, the media are guilty of 'entertaining enviro-tards'.
> 
> But wait, that's nothing more than hyperbolic bullshit.
> 
> Thanks for demonstrating that I was right all along.



I'm not standing in the way of your quest to be right about something you said you didn't particularly care about. Its all about you anyway, right? Yours isn't the first ego I've encountered that is more concerned with being "right" than being relevant.

I'm just appreciative that you allow the rest of us to live in your world.

Thanks, brother!


----------



## manifold

Mini 14 said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh I get it now.  What you are saying is that by reporting what the DNR said, the media are guilty of 'entertaining enviro-tards'.
> 
> But wait, that's nothing more than hyperbolic bullshit.
> 
> Thanks for demonstrating that I was right all along.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not standing in the way of your quest to be right about something you said you didn't particularly care about. Its all about you anyway, right? Yours isn't the first ego I've encountered that is more concerned with being "right" than being relevant.
> 
> I'm just appreciative that you allow the rest of us to live in your world.
> 
> Thanks, brother!
Click to expand...


You're very welcome.


----------



## Sunni Man

I just read an article about feral hogs in the U.S.

They are becoming a plague in several states; especially Texas.

By tearing up farmers field and destroying fences and other property.

So it's shoot on sight with no limit or season. 

Although, live captured hogs are sold to animal processors and turned into a lean low cholesterol wild game meat that commands high prices.

Seems the Spanish Conquistadors introduced them into the Americans in the 1500's.

Who brought them from Europe as a food source during their exploratory expeditions and some escaped.


----------



## HUGGY

If the guy had tied his stupid kids to a tree holding the box of graham crackers that started the whole problem and went out to defend them with a bowie knife I'd tune in.  Shooting a wild animal with a high powered rifle with a scope is pathetic....I've seldom heard of a black bear attacking a human being without it being a sow defending her cubs.  It always happens to morons that hike into bear country and don't have the proper knowledge of bears or the seasons or what to do to stay out of trouble.  

The idiot wannabe gold miners were ill prepared for their mining adventure.  Letting their stupid kids leave graham crackers out in the open on the ground was irresponsible. 

Unless you are feeding your family..I mean REALLY feeding your family and not just killing things for sport you are no less psychologically warped than a kid that pulls the wings off of bugs or ties fire crackers to a cats tail.

If your coyote was not responsible for some damage to your livestock you are an asshole.

I get the feeling you just like killing things for the fun of it.  If I am wrong I apologize...but I don't think I am.

I used to kill a lot of animals when I was young.  It was ignorant.  I grew out of it.  There is nothing "proved" by sport hunting.  You are supposed to know you are capable of "winning" against a wild animal.  You don't need to keep "proving it".


----------



## Mini 14

HUGGY said:


> If the guy had tied his stupid kids to a tree holding the box of graham crackers that started the whole problem and went out to defend them with a bowie knife I'd tune in.  Shooting a wild animal with a high powered rifle with a scope is pathetic....I've seldom heard of a black bear attacking a human being without it being a sow defending her cubs.  It always happens to morons that hike into bear country and don't have the proper knowledge of bears or the seasons or what to do to stay out of trouble.
> 
> The idiot wannabe gold miners were ill prepared for their mining adventure.  Letting their stupid kids leave graham crackers out in the open on the ground was irresponsible.
> 
> Unless you are feeding your family..I mean REALLY feeding your family and not just killing things for sport you are no less psychologically warped than a kid that pulls the wings off of bugs or ties fire crackers to a cats tail.
> 
> If your coyote was not responsible for some damage to your livestock you are an asshole.
> 
> I get the feeling you just like killing things for the fun of it.  If I am wrong I apologize...but I don't think I am.
> 
> I used to kill a lot of animals when I was young.  It was ignorant.  I grew out of it.  There is nothing "proved" by sport hunting.  You are supposed to know you are capable of "winning" against a wild animal.  You don't need to keep "proving it".



I kill coyote (not native) to protect deer, quail, fox, bobcat, squirrels, rabbits, duck, turkey, and other wildlife (native), some of which I also hunt for food. I also kill them to protect my livestock, and have killed one protecting a friend's pet. If someone can come up with a beneficial use for coyote, I'm all ears, but as of now I've got all the coyote skin caps and moccasins I'll ever need.

And yeah, its a lot of fun watching a worthless predator's head explode from 100 yards away    Especially when the fawns are walking.

And when the pigs get here (they are coming), my fun will be doubled (I have crops too!).

Open season here, and no bag limit on either. We can't kill them fast enough, but as a responsible environmentalist, I'm doing my part


----------



## California Girl

The Infidel said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't like people who shoot any animal for 'sport'. Food, fine. But just for the craic of it? Bastards.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think they ended up eating it didnt they?
> 
> But your right.... I have had fist fights with a couple of my so called friends when I was younger over them just shooting a bird or squirrel just because it was funny to them.
> Needless to say.... the re'nt my friends ny longer.
> 
> I say if ya shoot it, you had better plan to eat it. (unless you are protecting life and limb)
Click to expand...


Contrary to popular belief, bears don't attack - unless they are starving. And the only reason bears starve is because assholes with guns over hunt their territory. Leave the bears alone and they will do likewise. 

I like bears. In fact, generally, I prefer animals to humans.


----------



## Grace

> We have entire channels devoted to hunting. On average, 200+ animals being shot is broadcast to millions of viewers every day.



Ah, but for those who like such shows, they can turn to that channel or not. THIS show is about finding gold, not shooting animals. Personally, I will now never watch that show again. I guess I missed the episode concerning this situation and I'm glad I did. 
And I hope other animal lovers do the same thing so this show is off the air for good. Next time they will think of something else for better ratings....and a better show because although I did watch it a few times..I found it extremely boring...and stupid.


----------



## xsited1

manifold said:


> Just last weekend I threw on some snowshoes and humped into the woods behind my house to drop off some old frozen burgers at the entrances of a couple of coyote dens.
> 
> True story



You humped coyotes?  Dude!


----------



## Sallow

Mini 14 said:


> I shot a coyote yesterday, legally.
> 
> There was no media clamoring to tell the tale.
> 
> The man had a tag. Why is this even a story?



I hope you enjoyed your coyote stew..along with the fine apparel you made from the hide.


----------



## Mini 14

Sallow said:


> Mini 14 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I shot a coyote yesterday, legally.
> 
> There was no media clamoring to tell the tale.
> 
> The man had a tag. Why is this even a story?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you enjoyed your coyote stew..along with the fine apparel you made from the hide.
Click to expand...


Left it lying. Will shoot over it again tonight.


----------



## Sallow

Mini 14 said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mini 14 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I shot a coyote yesterday, legally.
> 
> There was no media clamoring to tell the tale.
> 
> The man had a tag. Why is this even a story?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you enjoyed your coyote stew..along with the fine apparel you made from the hide.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Left it lying. Will shoot over it again tonight.
Click to expand...


Ah..so it was a bloodlust thing.

Good on you.

Did nothing useful.


----------



## Grace

I'm done with this thread.


----------



## Mini 14

Sallow said:


> Mini 14 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you enjoyed your coyote stew..along with the fine apparel you made from the hide.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Left it lying. Will shoot over it again tonight.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah..so it was a bloodlust thing.
> 
> Good on you.
> 
> Did nothing useful.
Click to expand...


No, it was a bait thing. As the full moon comes each month, we check the weather, schedule a hunt, acquire bait (that was his role) and work to save the environment.

He is serving his purpose. Big hunt is tonight, but I *may not* be able to make it. Sucks too, because tonight is one of the biggest crowds we've had in a while (weather is AWESOME right now!)


----------



## manifold

Mini 14 said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mini 14 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Left it lying. Will shoot over it again tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ah..so it was a bloodlust thing.
> 
> Good on you.
> 
> Did nothing useful.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, it was a bait thing. As the full moon comes each month, we check the weather, schedule a hunt, acquire bait (that was his role) and work to save the environment.
> 
> He is serving his purpose. Big hunt is tonight, but I *may not* be able to make it. Sucks too, because tonight is one of the biggest crowds we've had in a while (weather is AWESOME right now!)
Click to expand...



I guess since coyote hunting is only legal during daylight hours in Alabama you are all breaking the law.

Just an observation.  Not passing judgement.


----------



## Mr Natural

I hope the bear at least got the chance to rip one of those crackers heads off before they shot it.


----------



## manifold

manifold said:


> Mini 14 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ah..so it was a bloodlust thing.
> 
> Good on you.
> 
> Did nothing useful.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, it was a bait thing. As the full moon comes each month, we check the weather, schedule a hunt, acquire bait (that was his role) and work to save the environment.
> 
> He is serving his purpose. Big hunt is tonight, but I *may not* be able to make it. Sucks too, because tonight is one of the biggest crowds we've had in a while (weather is AWESOME right now!)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I guess since coyote hunting is only legal during daylight hours in Alabama you are all breaking the law.
> 
> Just an observation.  Not passing judgement.
Click to expand...



That actually seems like an odd restriction to me since coyote are primarily nocturnal.

But according to what I read it's illegal to hunt them at night.


----------



## Mini 14

manifold said:


> Mini 14 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ah..so it was a bloodlust thing.
> 
> Good on you.
> 
> Did nothing useful.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, it was a bait thing. As the full moon comes each month, we check the weather, schedule a hunt, acquire bait (that was his role) and work to save the environment.
> 
> He is serving his purpose. Big hunt is tonight, but I *may not* be able to make it. Sucks too, because tonight is one of the biggest crowds we've had in a while (weather is AWESOME right now!)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I guess since coyote hunting is only legal during daylight hours in Alabama you are all breaking the law.
> 
> Just an observation.  Not passing judgement.
Click to expand...


It is illegal as hell!


If you don't have a nuisance permit   

Supplying the Sheriff and DNR with firearms and ammo was one of the best decisions I ever made  

Edited to add:

And while it certainly is illegal to hunt ANYTHING at night in Alabama (other than raccoon), there isn't a Game Warden in the State who would cite you for hunting coyote on your own property at night, unless you were hunting over bait. That is where the nuisance permit becomes almost a requirement. There is debate currently to open the season to night hunting as well for feral hogs and coyote, and it will become legal in the next year or two. For now, you have to go through the formality of applying for and receiving the nuisance permit. Bonus with that is they will automatically give you a permit to bait the coyote as well, with anything that is in season (you can qualify to bait with deer out of season if the deer have become a nuisance as well). 

I am not aware of anyone having ever been turned down where coyote were the nuisance.


----------



## Sallow

Mini 14 said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mini 14 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Left it lying. Will shoot over it again tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ah..so it was a bloodlust thing.
> 
> Good on you.
> 
> Did nothing useful.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, it was a bait thing. As the full moon comes each month, we check the weather, schedule a hunt, acquire bait (that was his role) and work to save the environment.
> 
> He is serving his purpose. Big hunt is tonight, but I *may not* be able to make it. Sucks too, because tonight is one of the biggest crowds we've had in a while (weather is AWESOME right now!)
Click to expand...


Basically you don't "save' the environment..quite the contrary..you destroy it. It's funny listening to the "Back to nature" types that buy land in pristine areas..build..then get upset when they are over run with nature. They wind up at war with it..and destroying much of what they initially were saying was so "beautiful". Well nature isn't a static postcard. Eco-systems are living/breathing entities.

And humans aren't really a part of that any longer.

You kill for the sake of killing. You contribute nothing whatsoever to the enviroment. Indeed your presence is a destructive force.


----------



## manifold

I can understand farmers and ranchers wanting to kill predators like coyote.

But Mini's insistance that they are not 'native' isn't really true.  Coyote are very much native to North America.  The feral hogs are a different story.


----------



## Mini 14

Sallow said:


> Mini 14 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ah..so it was a bloodlust thing.
> 
> Good on you.
> 
> Did nothing useful.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, it was a bait thing. As the full moon comes each month, we check the weather, schedule a hunt, acquire bait (that was his role) and work to save the environment.
> 
> He is serving his purpose. Big hunt is tonight, but I *may not* be able to make it. Sucks too, because tonight is one of the biggest crowds we've had in a while (weather is AWESOME right now!)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Basically you don't "save' the environment..quite the contrary..you destroy it. It's funny listening to the "Back to nature" types that buy land in pristine areas..build..then get upset when they are over run with nature. They wind up at war with it..and destroying much of what they initially were saying was so "beautiful". Well nature isn't a static postcard. Eco-systems are living/breathing entities.
> 
> And humans aren't really a part of that any longer.
> 
> You kill for the sake of killing. You contribute nothing whatsoever to the enviroment. Indeed your presence is a destructive force.
Click to expand...


My family has had that land since 1855. I am the first generation to have ever seen a coyote on the property. I am also the first generation to NOT see turkey and quail on that property (they were gone for 2 years), but we have remedied that after 3 years of hunting the coyote aggressively.

If you don't believe we can exterminate the coyote, remember the dodo, the caspian tiger, and the sea cow.


----------



## Mini 14

manifold said:


> I can understand farmers and ranchers wanting to kill predators like coyote.
> 
> But Mini's insistance that they are not 'native' isn't really true.  Coyote are very much native to North America.  The feral hogs are a different story.



LOL....they aren't native to Alabama. I never said they weren't native to North America.

You hear what you want to hear, don't you? What was typed has nothing to do with it, huh? You have a recurring problem in this area.


----------



## manifold

Mini 14 said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can understand farmers and ranchers wanting to kill predators like coyote.
> 
> But Mini's insistance that they are not 'native' isn't really true.  Coyote are very much native to North America.  The feral hogs are a different story.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL....they aren't native to Alabama. I never said they weren't native to North America.
> 
> You hear what you want to hear, don't you? What was typed has nothing to do with it, huh? You have a recurring problem in this area.
Click to expand...


Alabama is part of North America skippy


----------



## Mini 14

manifold said:


> You hear what you want to hear, don't you? What was typed has nothing to do with it, huh? You have a recurring problem in this area.



Alabama is part of North America skippy [/QUOTE]

If you just make up shit, and then say I said it, why would I be surprised if you do the same regarding coyotes in Alabama?

sigh.......
Alabama - Great Days Outdoors Magazine Fishing, Hunting - Dedicated to Sportsmen and Their Families


Let me guess......you live, and were raised, in the city?


----------



## Mini 14

manifold said:


> Alabama is part of North America skippy



No shit?

Wow.....and didn't North America used to be part of Africa?

But elephants aren't native in Alabama either, and coyotes aren't native to Zimbabwe.

Guess we just got lucky with where those fault lines lay, huh?


----------



## manifold

Hey look at that, I can find an internet blog too!  And the name says it all!  


Native Animals From Alabama: The American Coyote


----------



## Mini 14

LOL!

Google is your friend, huh manny?

Its all good


----------



## manifold

btw Mini, i'm not really trying to be intentionally antagonistic, but coyote migrating there on their own isn't the same as a non-native species being introduced by man.  And when you say they're not native, that is how I interpret your claim.

And even your link credits migration for current populations in Alabama


----------



## Mini 14

manifold said:


> Hey look at that, I can find an internet blog too!  And the name says it all!
> 
> 
> Native Animals From Alabama: The American Coyote



Slight difference. My articleblog cites its source:

_For more information contact Stewart Abrams, Alabama Division of Wildlife and Freshwater Fisheries, P.O. Box 27, Hollins, AL 35082.

The Alabama Department of Conservation and Natural Resources promotes wise stewardship, management and enjoyment of Alabamas natural resources through five divisions: Marine Police, Marine Resources, State Lands, State Parks, and Wildlife and Freshwater Fisheries. To learn more about ADCNR visit Alabama Department of Conservation and Natural Resources._

How about yours?


----------



## Mini 14

manifold said:


> btw Mini, i'm not really trying to be intentionally antagonistic,



I didn't read the rest of your post, assuming it was as much bullshit as those first few words.

Still, its all good. My opinion of you has not changed.


----------



## Mini 14

manifold said:


> btw Mini, i'm not really trying to be intentionally antagonistic, but coyote migrating there on their own isn't the same as a non-native species being introduced by man.  And when you say they're not native, that is how I interpret your claim.
> 
> And even your link credits migration for current populations in Alabama



I already have said myself that they got here by migration. 

Do you read anything? Or do you just make shit up and start wailing away?


----------



## manifold

Mini 14 said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> btw Mini, i'm not really trying to be intentionally antagonistic,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't read the rest of your post, assuming it was as much bullshit as those first few words.
> 
> Still, its all good. My opinion of you has not changed.
Click to expand...


You should read it, because your own link makes my point for me.


----------



## California Girl

Mini 14 said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mini 14 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, it was a bait thing. As the full moon comes each month, we check the weather, schedule a hunt, acquire bait (that was his role) and work to save the environment.
> 
> He is serving his purpose. Big hunt is tonight, but I *may not* be able to make it. Sucks too, because tonight is one of the biggest crowds we've had in a while (weather is AWESOME right now!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Basically you don't "save' the environment..quite the contrary..you destroy it. It's funny listening to the "Back to nature" types that buy land in pristine areas..build..then get upset when they are over run with nature. They wind up at war with it..and destroying much of what they initially were saying was so "beautiful". Well nature isn't a static postcard. Eco-systems are living/breathing entities.
> 
> And humans aren't really a part of that any longer.
> 
> You kill for the sake of killing. You contribute nothing whatsoever to the enviroment. Indeed your presence is a destructive force.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My family has had that land since 1855. I am the first generation to have ever seen a coyote on the property. I am also the first generation to NOT see turkey and quail on that property (they were gone for 2 years), but we have remedied that after 3 years of hunting the coyote aggressively.
> 
> If you don't believe we can exterminate the coyote, remember the dodo, the caspian tiger, and the sea cow.
Click to expand...


The native species had it long before you. And, God willing, they will have it long after you are extinct.


----------



## California Girl

Sallow said:


> Mini 14 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ah..so it was a bloodlust thing.
> 
> Good on you.
> 
> Did nothing useful.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, it was a bait thing. As the full moon comes each month, we check the weather, schedule a hunt, acquire bait (that was his role) and work to save the environment.
> 
> He is serving his purpose. Big hunt is tonight, but I *may not* be able to make it. Sucks too, because tonight is one of the biggest crowds we've had in a while (weather is AWESOME right now!)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Basically you don't "save' the environment..quite the contrary..you destroy it. It's funny listening to the "Back to nature" types that buy land in pristine areas..build..then get upset when they are over run with nature. They wind up at war with it..and destroying much of what they initially were saying was so "beautiful". Well nature isn't a static postcard. Eco-systems are living/breathing entities.
> 
> And humans aren't really a part of that any longer.
> 
> You kill for the sake of killing. You contribute nothing whatsoever to the enviroment. Indeed your presence is a destructive force.
Click to expand...


That's twice we've agreed lately. Knock it off, otherwise I will have to move you out of the 'rabid idiot' box and into 'normal person'.


----------



## Mini 14

California Girl said:


> The native species had it long before you. And, God willing, they will have it long after you are extinct.



It isn't just God willing, I'm willing it too, and I'm killing the intruders as fast as I can, as are more and more of my neighbors.

The coyote is not native to Alabama. Sure, it is in the sense that there are some here today, but they arrived a very short time ago.

The more of them we kill, the better chance the native species "will have it long after" I am extinct. 

Finger in a dyke, but I am a responsible environmentalist, so I do whatever I can.


----------



## California Girl

Mini 14 said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> The native species had it long before you. And, God willing, they will have it long after you are extinct.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It isn't just God willing, I'm willing it too, and I'm killing the intruders as fast as I can, as are more and more of my neighbors.
> 
> The coyote is not native to Alabama. Sure, it is in the sense that there are some here today, but they arrived a very short time ago.
> 
> The more of them we kill, the better chance the native species "will have it long after" I am extinct.
> 
> Finger in a dyke, but I am a responsible environmentalist, so I do whatever I can.
Click to expand...


You are not a native species. The wildlife you kill  - they are the native species. They were there before you.... and I hope they will survive your attempts to exterminate them. In fact, if you met a sticky end at the paws of a pack of coyotes, I'd be happy. I'm like that. Humans are not the most important thing on the planet.


----------



## Sunni Man

California Girl said:


> You are not a native species. The wildlife you kill  - they are the native species. They were there before you.... and I hope they will survive your attempts to exterminate them. In fact, if you met a sticky end at the paws of a pack of coyotes, I'd be happy. I'm like that. Humans are not the most important thing on the planet.


Humans have been in the Americas for ten's of thousands of years.

They are a natural predator and part of the ecological system.

Coyotes, and also deer, depend on humans to hunt them and keep their numbers down to sustainable levels.

Otherwise, they would over populate their food sources, which would lead to mass starvation.


----------



## Mini 14

California Girl said:


> ]
> 
> You are not a native species. The wildlife you kill  - they are the native species. They were there before you.... and I hope they will survive your attempts to exterminate them. In fact, if you met a sticky end at the paws of a pack of coyotes, I'd be happy. I'm like that. Humans are not the most important thing on the planet.



Then just what IS a native species? Amoeba? Paramecium? They were here before us.

Let me ease your torment CG:

The chances of a pack of coyote taking me out are about the same as you 
suddenly becoming as wise as you think you are.

Neither will happen in this life.


----------



## Missourian

Sunni Man said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are not a native species. The wildlife you kill  - they are the native species. They were there before you.... and I hope they will survive your attempts to exterminate them. In fact, if you met a sticky end at the paws of a pack of coyotes, I'd be happy. I'm like that. Humans are not the most important thing on the planet.
> 
> 
> 
> Humans have been in the Americas for ten's of thousands of years.
> 
> They are a natural predator and part of the ecological system.
> 
> Coyotes, and also deer, depend on humans to hunt them and keep their numbers down to sustainable levels.
> 
> Otherwise, they would over populate their food sources, which would lead to mass starvation.
Click to expand...


Yep,  it's called Wildlife Management,  and culling via regulated hunting is a major component of balancing the needs of wildlife and people.

Wildlife management - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Missourian

Coyote have almost no natural predators in Missouri.  

If Coyotes are not actively hunted,  they will quickly overpopulate and overwhelm to available resources.

Here is a good explanation of why we hunt coyotes in Missouri:

Missouri Hunter: Why to Hunt Coyotes​
More informational links.

Overpopulation in wild animals - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Coyote background information


----------

